# Best sites for direct exchanges with DVC owners?



## dlpearson (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm guessing the best places to try for a direct exchange with DVC owners is disboards.com, mouseowners.com, and the TUG direct exchange board, would you all agree?

Any other good sites I should try?

Thanks,
David


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 2, 2008)

I have had great success at mouseowners. Disboards is so/so on trades, plus they are more stingent on trading and bartering. I have not used tug for DVC trades, many here tend to think its too over rated.

Are you trying to trade in to DVC or trade DVC points for one of your units?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi guys- 
Are the Disney and Mouseowners boards strictly for DVC to DVC exchanges only?
I currently Own HGVC and Hyatt- 
Planning to visit Disney world i+ cruise n 2009- Probably instead of Hawaii- Wanted to exchange and check out AKV.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 2, 2008)

benjaminb13 said:


> Hi guys-
> Are the Disney and Mouseowners boards strictly for DVC to DVC exchanges only?
> I currently Own HGVC and Hyatt-
> Planning to visit Disney world i+ cruise n 2009- Probably instead of Hawaii- Wanted to exchange and check out AKV.



You can offer other timeshares for trade to dvc


----------



## 3kids4me (Feb 4, 2008)

I once tried to post a direct exchange on Disboards, but it kept getting deleted for one reason or another.  (My format was not in the right order once, and then the next time they didn't like that I was offering a choice of weeks instead of one specific week.)  I just gave up after that!

Sharon


----------



## Denise L (Feb 4, 2008)

On the disboards, it is kind of hard to post a direct exchange. It used to be that you had to have a confirmed reservation at your _non-DVC home resort _(and they will verify this with you) and couldn't post it until 6 months out.  This made it difficult for me to trade Maui, for example, because people would want to plan further out than 6 months for airfare.  But, rules are rules. I'm not sure if they have changed them.


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 5, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> I once tried to post a direct exchange on Disboards, but it kept getting deleted for one reason or another. (My format was not in the right order once, and then the next time they didn't like that I was offering a choice of weeks instead of one specific week.) I just gave up after that!
> 
> Sharon


 
The rules on MouseOwners.com are less strict than those on DisBoads.com


----------



## icydog (Feb 9, 2008)

On tug there is a direct exchange list. On Redweek there is a Wishes list. On Mousesavers there is a direct exchange list. What are you interested in exchanging. I have exchanged for my DVC in the past. Sometimes it is the only way to get the value out of my high priced points. II exchanges are not the best using Disney's limited II inventory so I am open to other opportunities. I also cannot get into RCI locations like Sanibel, the Keys etc.

I have to tell you that sometimes folks think I am gullible, or they don't have a clue as to the value of DVC. I get requests for exchanges to studios in the summertime in Dayton Beach for a two bdrm Beach Club Villas. No kidding someone asked me to do that.


----------

